# AC ammeter/watt meter



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Many inverters offer a pc interface option. Just have to plug in an accessory circuit board, and connect a CAT-5 cable from it to your network or PC ....


----------



## Doug K (Jan 8, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> Many inverters offer a pc interface option. Just have to plug in an accessory circuit board, and connect a CAT-5 cable from it to your network or PC ....


 Enphase offers Envoy, their interface, but it's $500 and a year subscription fee. I was hoping to do just an ammeter at the array so I could see total output. Thanks, Doug


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's wrong with a simple, ordinary, run-of-the-mill, everyday clamp-on ammeter?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Doug K said:


> Enphase offers Envoy, their interface, but it's $500 and a year subscription fee. I was hoping to do just an ammeter at the array so I could see total output. Thanks, Doug


If you're using the meter at the array, it'll need to be DC. This will not give you a completely accurate picture of what the system is producing; the inverter operates at less than 100% efficiency. 

A basic DC ammeter mounted in some sort of enclosure would work. It can be installed on either + or -.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Share your own customer images 

*Blue Sea Systems 8005 DC Analog Ammeter *







Price of these are only about $30.


----------



## Doug K (Jan 8, 2012)

*Ammeter*

I am using enphase microinverters which mount on each panel, and send 240v AC to the combiner box where I want to read AC current. BTW, they are 96% efficient, and 16% more efficient than central inverters. Doug



micromind said:


> If you're using the meter at the array, it'll need to be DC. This will not give you a completely accurate picture of what the system is producing; the inverter operates at less than 100% efficiency.
> 
> A basic DC ammeter mounted in some sort of enclosure would work. It can be installed on either + or -.


----------



## Doug K (Jan 8, 2012)

*Ammeter*

I have one, but that requires getting into the combiner/breaker box. I want a panel ammeter that I can refer to without taking things apart.



480sparky said:


> What's wrong with a simple, ordinary, run-of-the-mill, everyday clamp-on ammeter?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Doug K said:


> I have one, but that requires getting into the combiner/breaker box. I want a panel ammeter that I can refer to without taking things apart.


Well at some point you have to attach something to something, there is no magic meter that reads without some form of connection.

But if you really meant that you don't want to disconnect anything in the combiner box, then you can do that. What you need is called a "split core" CT (Current Transformer). Split core means it is in two pieces so you do not have to remove any wires to get it around the AC conductor. Some are completely two piece, some are more of a "clamshell" approach, either will work for you. 










So what you want to do is select a CT ratio such that the expected value of current falls roughly in the middle of the range. For example, lets say you estimate that the total current output is going to be roughly 100A. If you buy a 100:5 CT, then it is always going to be pegging it and not only is the accuracy diminished at the higher end, but it leaves you no room for short term peaks without saturation (that's bad). So you get a 200:5 CT and when it's pumping out 100A, you are right in the sweet spot of the CT accuracy range with plenty of head room for overloads. Then you just get a 5A rated AC Ammeter and get a scale made for it that indicates the full range of the CT ratio (i.e. 0-200A in the above example).

BUT, if you are NOT an electrician, this is not a job for you. There are inherent dangers to doing this incorrectly and it should be done by a professional who is familiar with the proper procedures and protections.

By the way, a watt meter is going to be more complex than an ammeter as it involves also connecting to the voltage, not just the current. The information will likely be more useful, but again, not something I would suggest for a DIY project.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Doug K said:


> I have one, but that requires getting into the combiner/breaker box. I want a panel ammeter that I can refer to without taking things apart.


Panel-mount ammeters just don't get stuck on the panel with a magnet and magically work.


----------



## Doug K (Jan 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Panel-mount ammeters just don't get stuck on the panel with a magnet and magically work.


What I meant was that I won't have to take the panel apart to use my handheld clamp around meter. I want a bus bar type ammeter panel mount that's suitable for 240 and reads to 20 or 30 amps. Btw, I have wired several homes including my own, and built the ground racks, trenched, and wired my 4.6KW array.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Doug K said:


> What I meant was that I won't have to take the panel apart to use my handheld clamp around meter. I want a bus bar type ammeter panel mount that's suitable for 240 and reads to 20 or 30 amps. Btw, I have wired several homes including my own, and built the ground racks, trenched, and wired my 4.6KW array.


so you are a licensed electrician or a licensed PV installer ?


----------



## bbee (Dec 15, 2011)

Try this http://www.egauge.net/products.php or this http://www.theenergydetective.com/ Both work well for monitoring PV production on the AC side. Also Enphase doesn't charge for their monitoring anymore, but you do need the Envoy to connect to the internet.


----------



## Doug K (Jan 8, 2012)

wildleg said:


> so you are a licensed electrician or a licensed PV installer ?


No, not necessary in TN when you are the homeowner


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Doug K said:


> No, not necessary in TN when you are the homeowner


 Try a D I Y forum.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a feeling about this, but I didn't want to close it prematurely. 

What part of _"ElectricianTalk.com is for electrical professionals only! DIY homeowners should register at: DIY Chatroom"_ is so difficult to understand???


_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

